# Mt Southington Day Edit



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mronzitti said:


> Mt Southington Day Edit - YouTube
> 
> not really serious just a chill day at the local mountain
> Also can someone tell me how to get it so the video comes up on here i cant get it to work








Use the YOUTUBE button and only put the part _after_ "youtu.be/" between the tags


----------



## mronzitti (Jan 23, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Use the YOUTUBE button and only put the part _after_ "youtu.be/" between the tags


OHH thanks, i was using the entire link


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Is this recent? I haven't been over there in like 2 weeks and the park setup looks different.


----------



## mronzitti (Jan 23, 2012)

Tech420 said:


> Is this recent? I haven't been over there in like 2 weeks and the park setup looks different.


yeah this was saturday, i think the jibs for cribs rails were pretty new


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Everything from that video is new. I have a pass to Southington, hit me up if you ever want to ride.


----------



## mronzitti (Jan 23, 2012)

Tech420 said:


> Everything from that video is new. I have a pass to Southington, hit me up if you ever want to ride.


were you there Saturday because we were in the park all day, you prob saw us if you were


----------



## BoredPanda (Feb 24, 2011)

camera is just very shaky, maybe use a small monopod to hold the camera but cool!!!


----------



## mronzitti (Jan 23, 2012)

BoredPanda said:


> camera is just very shaky, maybe use a small monopod to hold the camera but cool!!!


oh yeah ik it was my first time filming while on a snowboard so it was annoying to have my feet strapped down but then we started hiking rail and i just got really sloppy with my filming


----------

